# Lexxington's Life in Pictures!!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I figured I would also start a thread showcasing pictures of Lexxington's life!!

I don't think I've updated on Lexxington since just after we got him. What can I say about him.......he's a wonderful puppy!!!

The main things: he loves his crate so no issues with crate training; he's had no pee/poo accidents in the house; he loves to eat and has had no poo or stomach problems; he bites but really not that bad (Lincoln was far worse)!!!

He knows how to sit, lie down, stay (we're up to 45 seconds) and his recall is pretty darn good for 10 weeks. 

He started obedience 3 weeks ago and is doing pretty good. He starts another puppy socialization class this Friday and then puppy agility in September.

We introduced him to his first dead duck this past weekend. It was quite funny watching him. He was scared of it at first and then he realized "hey, I'm a retriever, I'm supposed to like these things"!! He thought the duck's beak was the most interesting part of it. So hopefully we will also do some field work with him.

So, we're pretty happy with Lexx!! He's a smart little guy and should be alot of fun to work with.

Here are a few pics I've taken over the past 2 weeks.....out of the 500 or so I've taken, I narrowed it down to these ones.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Very Cute !!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Lexx is lovely,and sounds like a dream pup.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable, he sounds like he is as perfect as he looks!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

What an adorable little guy! Love seeing his pics and hearing all about him! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Lovely little guy! Nice garden full of flowers, too!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is a full package, looks wonderful, sounds wonderful, photos wonderful. And it seems like you have a big plans with little one. You won the first price with your boys. I am so happy for you.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a sweetie-pie! So cool on how much he's learning already!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Lexx is so cute!!! He sounds luck a dream puppy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow - what a cutie patootie. He sounds like a great puppy!! He must love growing up with all his brothers. Great examples to follow!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a cute and smart little man you have there! That's great you're having such an easy and fun time with him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lexx is such a beautiful little guy, he sounds just wonderful. 

I think you hit the jack pot with this little one.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

He is sooooo adorable! I can't get enough of your photos! Congrats on your sweet sweet boy!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

love the story you told on fb about the duck pics!!! he seems like a character!!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I had to go back to your text....he can stay for 45 seconds? Wow! I've got my work cut out...although Liza does wait on command before she tears into her foodbowl!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This looks like a very happy puppy!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

I LOVE that first picture!!! LOL!! I used to have a nice flower bed in my front yard until my litter of pups were old enough to play outside!! I tried putting up a little fence....that was a joke, they just jumped over/smashed it and terrorized the plants!! My ivy is just now coming back after 8 puppies doing zoomies in the yard and flower bed!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Vhat a cutie!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a beautiful boy. Sounds like you're enjoying him a lot.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is such a sweetie and growing up so fast! You can see it in the photo progression! I'm so happy for your family to get this wonderful addition to your family. He's such a good boy!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a little doll!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

He's beautiful!! He even looks very smart!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great photos. He is very adorable and so alert.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awwww! What an adorable puppy he was!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Lexxington is sooo cute!!! I hope his big brothers continue to teach him how to be a good boy!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lexx is the absolute cutest!! We need more picturesssss!!!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

so sweet!!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice! Very, very nice!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Laurie....just wondering if you have any new pictures of Lexx and his brothers. We'd love to see how much little Lexx has grown


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

What a cutie pie! Great pictures!


----------

